# Méthode de conception architecturale: Méthode fonctionnelle



## TariqChergui (Dec 2, 2018)

Méthode de conception architecturale: Méthode fonctionnelle










1. Le Fonctionnalisme:

Le fonctionnalisme est un principe architectural selon lequel la forme des bâtiments et du mobilier doit être l'expression de leuru sage et s'accompagne d'un rejet graduel des éléments purement décoratifs. Au XXe siècle, la plupart des architectes du mouvement moderne adoptèrent ce principe (méthode de conception fonctionnelle). Le fonctionnalisme s'oppose au néoclassicisme qui met pour sa part l'emphase sur la valeur symbolique des formes décoratives inspirées de l'Antiquité. La doctrine du fonctionnalisme ne peut être détachée d'un cadre de réflexion plus vaste qui vise à réformer l'ensemble des rapports des hommes aux bâtiments.

La construction de bâtiments gouvernée par leur fonction est aussi ancienne que la pratique de l'architecture elle-même. L'édification d'une forteresse, d'un aqueduc antique ou d'un gratte-ciel supposait de soumettre le choix des formes et des matériaux à l'usage spécifique de la construction.
Sur le plan théorique, le principe du fonctionnalisme figurait déjà dans le premier traité d'architecture connu, celui de l'ingénieur militaire romain Vitruve. Ce principe fut célébré par les écrits rationalistes d'architectes du XVIIIe siècle français et italiens.
Viollet-le-Duc et Henri Labrouste, au milieu du XIXe siècle, préconisèrent l'adaptation de la forme aux besoins humains sans rejeter pour autant les différents styles décoratifs.
À la fin du XIXe siècle, c'est l'Américain Louis H. Sullivan, chef de file de l'école de Chicago, qui le premier formula : "La forme suit la fonction." (Form follows fonction)
La libération des volumes permise par l'apparition des matériaux modernes de construction comme l'acier, le verre industriel ou le béton armé autorisa l'architecte à soumettre dans une très large mesure la forme à la fonction.
Le fonctionnalisme fut un slogan pour les différentes branches de l'avant-garde architecturale de la première moitié du XXe siècle. Mais chacun des architectes en produisit une application différente.
Le dicton la forme suit la fonction nous vient de l’architecte américain Louis Sullivan qui affirme que la forme et l’apparence extérieure d’un bâtiment doivent découler de sa fonction et de ses articulations intérieures :

It is the pervading law of all things organic and inorganic, of all things physical and metaphysical, of all things human and all things superhuman, of all true manifestations of the head, of the heart, of the soul, that the life is recognizable in its expression, that form ever follows function. This is the law.

Louis H. Sullivan

Le corollaire de « la forme suit la fonction » qui a été adopté et popularisé par les architectes modernes au début du 20ème siècle puis a été adopté par les designers dans de nombreuses disciplines, peut être interprété de deux façons différentes comme une description de la beauté ou une prescription de la beauté.

L’interprétation descriptive est que la beauté résulte d’une pureté de la fonction et une absence d’ornementation.
L’interprétation prescriptive est que les considérations esthétiques dans un design devraient être secondaires par rapport aux considérations fonctionnelles.
On parle aussi dans un sens plus général de fonctionnalisme. Les aspects fonctionnels d’un design ont l’avantage d’être moins subjectifs que les aspects esthétiques.

Dans la méthode fonctionnelle de conception architecturale, le concepteur sélectionne les activités à prendre en considération au niveau du design et essaye de les concrétiser à travers le dessin projeté.

2. L’Ordre Fonctionnel :

L’ordre fonctionnel donne la primauté à la fonction. C’est cette dernière qui coordonne le tout et génère la configuration finale du plan. L’école du Bauhaus de Walter Gropius à Dessau en Allemagne à travers l’unicité de la pensée créatrice de l’art et de l’industrie et de l’artisanat a pu amener la pensée architecturale à un style dit international pur, rigoureux et technologique à travers un purisme constructif très élaboré.

Aujourd’hui, si cette tendance est en net déclin, il n’empêche que d’autres facteurs peuvent conduire à la genèse de telles configurations. Nous pensons particulièrement à deux facteurs : le programme et le cahier des charges. Ainsi le programme en réduisant la surface ou les attributs de certains espaces peut contribuer à instaurer un ordre fonctionnel, en réduisant par exemple la circulation à un simple parcours. Le cahier des charges, en exigeant du concepteur d’adopter certaines configurations ou solutions peut aboutir aux mêmes résultats. Par exemples en exigeant dans une école que certains espaces soient centralisés et que d’autres soient à l’écart, ou que les salles de clases soient disposées de façon linéaire en rangées simple au lieu de rangées doubles peut à contribuer à faire de la circulation un simple appendice de l’organisation fonctionnelle en question.

3. Méthode d’agencement spatial :
En utilisant la méthode fonctionnelle de conception, nous pouvons élaborer une méthode d’agencement fonctionnel des espaces. Le constat c’est qu’un concept de forme peut facilement être dégagé même avec un minimum de maitrise fonctionnelle.

Exemple :
Construire une matrice d’interaction des espaces en insistant sur la fonction. On peut utiliser une échelle sémantique pour évaluer le poids des interactions et allant de l’intolérable (1) à l’important (5).










Télécharger Méthode de conception architecturale: Méthode fonctionnelle en PDF

archiguelma.blogspot.com


----------

